# Coleman Lantern Electric Conversion



## 3ringer (Mar 20, 2016)

I bought a lamp kit from Amazon for 7 bucks . We wanted a table lamp for our patio at the lake. It uses a low watt night light type bulb. It works perfect for a table lamp on our porch.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2016)

That is cool! Now I know what to do with some of those old junk lanterns that tend to accumulate.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a lantern I picked up for $10 the other day that looks good, but I'm having trouble lighting.   Looks like I might have a perfect solution now! 
Nice work 3ringer.  I like it!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 20, 2016)

That was a great idea!


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 20, 2016)

I discarded the generator. I drilled two holes. One in the edge of the tank and another in top of the tank. The cord goes in the bottom of the tank and out the top. It then goes up the tube and out the generator hole. The lamp base is held in place with a twist tie. I wanted the light to be close to where the mantles are. At night , it looks realistic like a lantern on low. Just be sure to rinse out the tank really good with soapy water before you drill it. This lantern was made in 1971. You can find the date stamped on the bottom.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 22, 2016)

Thats a cool ideal.


----------

